# I Need Advice Choosing a Laptop To Purchase--Please HELP!



## olivia (Jul 15, 2001)

Hi everyone!

I am in the market to buy a new Notebook. My primary use for my laptop will be used for Internet, E-Mail,
Word Processing, web cam and digital camera use, playing CD's and maintaining my freelance
writing business (pretty small right now).

I will be moving to the UK from Canada next month so I ideally I need a laptop that will be serviced
overseas and is reliable in my travels.

I have no use for a DVD player and I'm not sure on how good they are anyway as a part of a laptop..any
advice?

Lastly, here are some links to three Toshiba laptops I'm looking at:

http://www.shoptoshiba.ca/webapp/commerce/command/CategoryDisplay?cgrfnbr=841&cgmenbr=2071

http://www.shoptoshiba.ca/webapp/commerce/command/CategoryDisplay?cgrfnbr=28300&cgmenbr=2071

http://www.shoptoshiba.ca/webapp/commerce/command/ProductDisplay?prrfnbr=28366&prmenbr=2071

The first and second laptops runs for around $2000. The third laptop runs for close to $3000-is that worth
it?

Would you recommend them or what would you suggest any others and why?

Please inform me asap.

Thanks!
Olivia


----------



## RandyG (Jun 26, 2000)

How long do you plan on being in the UK?

The reason I ask this, is most Laptop warranties are for 1 year, but you can upgrade them. If you plan on being in the uK for over the year, then I would make sure to buy the Laptop over there. This is important from a warranty point of view, as well as the fact that any modem you buy in the States or Canada would not be rated for use in the UK, and very likely would not work correctly.

Yes, you could buy the Laptop for a bit cheaper in the Staes or Canade, but I have seen, second-hand, some of the hassles US systems had when over here. Having to wait for over 1 month on parts, warranty not covering your modem(which would probably be inbuilt on the laptop), small difference in the make and composition of the parts as to make it a true pain for servicing.


Keep it all in mind.


----------



## olivia (Jul 15, 2001)

Hi!

Thanks for your help...I'm not sure what I should do now? I've always known there might be some glicks with bringing over a product (notebook) made in Canada to the UK but didn't realize it could be such a hassle (re: warranties, fax etc.). So thanks for the insight...

Well ultimatley, even if I purchase the laptop in the UK and move back to Canada in a few years I'm sure I'd encounter the same types of problems....so technically I'm screwed. 

I have e-mailed Toshiba in Canada to find out what there views are on in regards to support after warranty and features of the Toshiba product I am interested in not working when overseas (that is if they have any documented cases of fax crisis' etc.). They might not be totally honest but they have been quite helpful when answering my other queries...at least its better than talking to a salesguy without a clue. We'll see and I'll let you know.

Oh and finally what do you think of Toshiba products? Are there any notebooks/laptops you would recommend that are good in the UK right now and have a International warranty?

If you can think of anything else, please let me know. 

Thanks for your time, I really appreciate your input!

Thanks,
Olivia


----------



## maxim (Jun 9, 2001)

Hi, olivia.

What OS are you planning on using? If you want to use Windows, then I'd go with a Sony Vaio. Looks pretty good. If you're in the market for a Mac, then I'd say get an ibook. And finally, if you're going to use Linux, I'd recommend something from Penguin Computing or VA Linux systems. They're all good!

--maxim


----------



## gboyd (Aug 3, 2001)

Hello,
I might be able to help with the subject of laptops since I've owned 5 and have purchased/maintenanced more. The issues I would cover are Support, Proprietary equipment, Comparison to Desktops, and Planned use.

SUPPORT:
I've found the customer support issue is important with and tech purchases, but even more so with laptops. Laptops are specail beasts inwhich many manufactures have equipment made just for that model or line. Once that line is given up for the next years line quite often the support for it dwindles to near nothing. (Remember support comes in many fashions, not just a phone call to tech help. Could also be a well done support web site or even email response help.)

Epson has left me out to dry in this fashion more than once. Toshiba not so bad but still not the quality of post line support was less than I would want. In short, I would rate Hewlitt Packard and Dell near the top of customer support and Epson at the bottom of the list.


PROPRIETARY NATURE:
Some brands (Compaq is famous for this) have alot of hardware and software that has been made specifically for their brand, or worse yet, that model. ALL laptops will have some sense of this. It is the nature of laptops. The question becomes one of acceptable levels. I prefer machines (Desktop and laptops) that are not required upon reinstallation of the OS to have a preset configuration of hardware or software. It is my opinion that Compaq and Packard Bell (Are they still around?) is one of the more extreme offenders of this. My experience is that Dell is has as little as this as can be for a laptop. I've heard that Sony is good too but don't know personally.

COMPARISON TO DESKTOP:
Most laptops do not measure up to their desktop counterparts. A pentium III 850 with 128 ram laptop if compared to the same in a desktop will seem at best a little slow, less robust. There are, as in the other issues, acceptable ranges. I've found the latest laptops are doing much better in this area. For my buck Dell and Toshiba were best in this.

PLANNED USE:
Most laptops can be catorigized (sp?) into one of two camps. Either the sleek, sexy, and ready to travel or the basic workstation on the go.

Sleek and sexy: Often need to find a way to limit it's size and weight. To do this often they will take standard items and make them external extras. Some have one bay for either the 3 1/2 or the CD rom drives, your choice.
Some have keyboards that expand out because the small size is not large enough for a normal person to use. Sleek and sexy often comes at the price in the issues of Proprietary and Comparison to Desktops.

Basic workstation on the go: These are much heavier and usually meant to act as a mobile offices. Often on-the-road salespersons choose this type as well as the tele-commuter that wants to use his/her laptop in a docking station at home and another docking station at work. This kind also is more often a 'tank' of laptops; heavy, durable, and bulky. 

I summary, I hope I've not bored you all or carried on too much. Just remember all of us here have opinions and that's all this is... my opinion. 

[email protected]


----------



## lance_imaging (Jul 8, 2001)

Hi Olivia,
I have a sony Vaio with win98SE. I use it on location to process images......and around the house as a small work station. My work room is a couple of duel processor computers. This Sony has never stopped running.......no freezes, no crashes.......nothing. It's about a year old. I love it. It's bullet proof. It is a bit slower than a work station...but, that's not a big issue. I would buy another in a heartbeat. I hope you have great luckwith whatever you buy.......good luck overseas.


----------



## ptodd (Jul 18, 2001)

Dell Dell Dell Dell.....why not the best?


----------



## gboyd (Aug 3, 2001)

I don't understand your point ptodd. Yes, I do like Dell. Are you trying to say more than that? If so, okay.


----------



## ptodd (Jul 18, 2001)

The point is just buy the best in the first place


----------



## Lurker1 (Jan 30, 2001)

Well Dell laptops have their problems just like the other laptops. I know, I repair the Latitudes all the time. They are not as well built as the dell desktops. You can probably find many different comparisons and rating of different laptops on the web.


----------



## gboyd (Aug 3, 2001)

It is true. The goal is to buy the best laptop available. I've owned quite a number of them and have a preference to a couple of brands. I would have to say buying 'the best' is quite subjective and is based on need and preferences.

Lurker1, we have 2 Inspiron 5000's and an Inspiron 3500 right now. Considering your experience is there anything in particular I should be aware of? (I've already done the faulty battery trade-in for the 5000's).

Thanks for listening to my opinions! cya...
[email protected]


----------



## Lurker1 (Jan 30, 2001)

I haven't worked with any Inspiron's yet, just the Latitudes. Dell has a very good online support site.
http://support.dell.com/us/en/home.asp
You can enter the serial number of your notebook and get diagnostics, Bios upgrades, and general trouble shooting. Dell seems to upgrade their Bioses a lot, but you can read what each upgrade fixes to decide if you need the upgrade or not. (If it ain't broke ...) Pretty good telephone support too.


----------

